# Weak Forum



## Blackmax (Nov 6, 2018)

At the risk of being chastised, I have to say that of all the auto forums that I have belonged to (Maxima, Murano, Chevy Volt) this is by far the weakest. The participation level is sad. If your post isn’t one that is pissing and moaning about a problem, nobody bothers to respond. I posted two simple posts about fairly normal upgrades and have received zero response over a long period of time.


----------

